# [SOLVED] ViewSonic Monitor Auto Image Adjust Disabled



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Me and my friend just finished our computer, we had a few issues with the NZXT Phantom case at first: they didn't send us a few screws so we had to go to the local tech store and buy a few, but everything worked out. 

*Anyway*

Our screen seems to be having a slight problem: the image of the screen is not taking up the entire space provided by the screen. 
There is an option that we found: Auto Image Adjust, and I am sure this is the right one, except: it's disabled! :facepalm:

It's a ViewSonic VX2450wm-LED Full HD 1080p
We have Windows 7 installed on it, and everything is working fine.
The Screen Resolution is set to 1920 x 1080.
DPI Setting is at 150%


Thank's for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ViewSonic Monitor Auto Image Adjust Disabled*

How much of the screen is being used?'

What is your GPU?

How is it connected?

Did you install the drivers for the monitor and GPU?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: ViewSonic Monitor Auto Image Adjust Disabled*

About 75% is being used :/ (I can't measure it since I am at home)

The GPU is a EVGA 660 SUPERCLOCKED
It's connected to the motherboard


I believe he installed the EVGA drivers online.
He hasn't installed any drivers for the monitor yet.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ViewSonic Monitor Auto Image Adjust Disabled*

Is it connected via HDMI? See if there are any drivers for the monitor.

Does he have Windows 7 SP1 installed?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: ViewSonic Monitor Auto Image Adjust Disabled*

We installed the ViewSonic drivers and the options was then available. It is working perfectly, thank's for your help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem!


----------

